# Nữ Sinh 9x Khoe Hàng Trên Mạng Để Bán Thân Cho Đại Gia



## Xinh (7 Tháng một 2013)

Cá nhân Xinh đọc bài này cũng thấy sửng sốt, không hiểu cô bé này tại sao lại hành động như vậy! Thật uổng cho 1 sắc đẹp hoàn hảo.
Mới đây cộng động mạng lại được một phen sửng sốt khi một nữ sinh  viên xinh đẹp 9x đã tung lên mạng bộ ảnh sex nóng bỏng của mình với lời  kêu gọi bán thân cho các đại gia.







 Có thể nói với đà phát triển của xã hội, trào lưu ăn chơi trác táng  của giới trẻ thì phẩm giá của ngay các nữ sinh viên đại học cũng bị coi  nhẹ một cách “rẻ rúng”. Để có đủ tiền cho những cuộc mua sắm hoành  tráng, vào vũ trường, quán bar…hộ đã bất chấp tất cả kể cả việc bán  thân.
 Theo một tờ báo của Đài Loan, cô gái tung bộ ảnh nóng bỏng để bán  thân trên là một sinh viên của trường đại học ở Phổ Đà, Thượng Hải. Mục  đích của cô khi tung bộ ảnh sex của mình là nhằm tìm kiếm được một người  đàn ông giàu có để có thể bao cho mình.
 Trong lời rao bán thân của người đẹp cô cũng đã mô tả khá tường tận  bản thân với các thông số như: ” Tôi là Viên Viên cao 1,65m với vòng  ngực kích cỡ khủng 38d”


----------

